# Does therpy really work? What kind?



## 20877 (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey all!I am pretty new to this site, I've been thinking a lot lately about maybe going to therapy or hypnotherapy to help alleviate my symptoms. I seem to be pretty much in remission, I think it's just my anxiety about it that is making it worse. Does therapy really work? I've been seriously considering it, but I just don't see how talking it out could really help my symptoms. But from what I see on here it seems to help everyone. Could I get regular therapy, or does it have to be IBS specific??Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mike's tapes are probably the easiest IBS specific hypnotherapy. www.ibshypnosis.com has practitioners trained in IBS specific hypnotherapy I did IBS specific CBT for my IBS. CBT is usually what is used for anxiety and depression as well. It isn't just talking. It teaches you to think differently.How the brain/mind reacts to the symptoms of IBS can effect how bad the symptoms get. If you can react in a way that tends to calm them down then they can go away faster than they would if you are reacting in a way that tends to tell them to keep going.Any disease is that way. Things like depression can changes your likely hood of dying in the year after a first heart attack.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIFYI UNC "Digest""Ask the ExpertStephan R. Weinland, PhDQuestion Why see a psychologist when the diagnosis is IBS?http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=60484Gut directed Hypnotherapy for IBS HT and CBT lots of information very impressive Options Track this topic http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...hl=hypnotherapyPeople here who have done "Mike's tapes" or tried cbt or saw one in person, the majority though have done Mike's tapes.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=5373


----------

